# New four wheeler



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking for some advice guys. I'm am going to purchase a new bike in the next week or so. I'll start by saying that I am a honda guy, started with a rancher and my current bike is a foreman (which I am keeping). Looking for a second fourwheeler for when my wife goes to the deer lease with me (she gets to ride the old one. Lol). It will be a hunting bike mainly, I deer hunt east Texas and duck and goose hunt the prairie...won't be used for much else besides hunting and work around the lease. So I have narrowed it down to honda or yamaha. My choices are: grizzly 550, grizzly 700, foreman 500, foreman Rubicon 550, or the rincon 680. whichever one I buy, I will be putting 26" ITP 589's on it before it leaves the shop. Other than tires, it will stay stock. So let's hear some recommendations to help me decide. Is it worth the upgrade to 700 if i will only use it for hunting? 


Thanks,
Brad


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I just picked up a 2014 Foreman Rubicon with the Hondamatic and power steering. It is a great machine. I kept my 2002 Foreman Rubicon. I know they changed up the Foreman for 2015 but I am very pleased with my 14.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

As long as it's independent suspension and power steering. Both are great machine


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I decided to go with the grizzly 700. Not getting it right this second, but soon.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Deer lease machines right here. I take care of mine better than my Dad. He has 27" mud lites that rub and I have 26" 589s that don't. I love my Rincon but Grizzlys are very nice.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> As long as it's independent suspension and power steering. Both are great machine


Is independent rear suspension that big of a plus....I'm looking at a new rancher soon and have considered a grizzly as well. always heard good things about Hondas.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

JDubya said:


> Is independent rear suspension that big of a plus....I'm looking at a new rancher soon and have considered a grizzly as well. always heard good things about Hondas.


The ride on independent rear suspension is night and day. I had a solid rear axle Rancher that was not fun to ride after riding my Rincon.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Huge difference. Your back and kidneys will thank you


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone have any comments on Honda's Automatic Dual Clutch Transmission(DCT)? I'm semi-interested in their 2015 Foreman Rubicon. I think this transmission came out on some 2014 Ranchers.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

I bought my first quad with power steering recently. I didn't think much of it, and didn't buy based on the PS, it just came with the quad. After riding and realizing how much the power steering helps, I vote power steering all the way, its awesome.


----------

